# Westhall Castle Hotel, Aberdeenshire - Spring 2010



## lost (Apr 20, 2010)

Visited with ZombieSazza and TheSurveyor off that other forum, Alir147, and the stranded Skin and his friend Ben who were stuck in Aberdeen thanks to the ash cloud of doom.







Westhall is in a bad way now, but you wouldn't know it from browsing the Savills website





I "bokehd" that plastic flower good and proper





There's a lot of fungus and mould in Westhall. Here's a highlight.










A bad man came and smashed the windows, here he is in the act










In the once elusive safe, I found a 1980s "Best of Mayfair" collection. THe images aren't suitable for a family forum though, so here's an old radio instead.





The owners were German. It shows.


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice one Lost, shame that Westhall continues to go downhill. I can see it ending up beyond repair. Good shots on the new SLR


----------



## escortmad79 (Apr 20, 2010)

It's under offer on Savills, so hopefully it will be sold soon


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 20, 2010)

It's been for sale for a while though.


----------



## wolfism (Apr 20, 2010)

Shame, three years later and no further on with restoring it. Nice detail shots though, Lost.


----------



## lost (Apr 20, 2010)

mr_bones said:


> Good shots on the new SLR



I'm finding a few of them a bit flat/washed out, I think I need to tinker with the settings a bit more. Or just HDR them to buggery.


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 20, 2010)

Love those radios lots...presume the mag is safely tucked away now?
What cam did you get?


----------



## lost (Apr 20, 2010)

The radios are great, shame they were pretty much crumbling away.  All the hair in the Mayfair was a bit much for me, so I put it back on the shelf.
I bought a fairly ancient Pentax DSLR, for cheapness and its acceptance of cheap old lenses.


----------



## zimbob (Apr 21, 2010)

lost said:


> All the hair in the Mayfair was a bit much for me.
> .




Ha ha, ah the good old days 

Good to see some different shots from here, nice and crisp stuff


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 21, 2010)

lost said:


> All the hair in the Mayfair was a bit much for me.



ROFL! Classic.


----------



## krela (Apr 21, 2010)

This isn't a family forum, under 18s can't register


----------

